# can pigeons maybe take a little paracetamol?



## merel

i would like to know if pigeons could take tiny amounts of paracetamol if they seem to be in a lot of pain. i dont like to move them too much if they are shocked! im very confused but this site is soo infectious i need to know more!


----------



## Feefo

Hi Merel,

Good question. I know that a lot of people think that birds don't feel as much pain as mammals but the Pigeon Recovery site says that you can give a pigeon half an aspirin if it seems to be in pain. When I have taken injured pigeons to the vet they have always been anxious to have them on pain killers: what they recommended to me was a single drop of Metacam on the tongue (half a drop for a collared dove, so you dissolve a full drop in 1ml water and use half the solution), but Metacam is something you can only obtain from the vet by prescription.

The Pigeon Recovery site was the first one that I found on the Internet and I found that it gave very short straightforward information that I could use immediately so it is well worth a read : 
http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~picas/pigrec/ 

One place that you might like to make a note of because it cares for pigeons and is at least on your side of the country (Farmborough, near Bath) is Julie's Trust at Tilley's Farm : 
http://www.widcm.demon.co.uk/julie/indexpage.html 

Cynthia


----------



## Simon

Dont it kill the pigeon not sure but please dont try it till you are 100% sure


----------

